# PS3 overclocking



## Irish_PXzyan (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey guys.

Simple question, can you overclock the PSU? if so..how? and what would I need???
Thanks!


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 26, 2008)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Simple question, can you overclock the PSU? if so..how? and what would I need???
> Thanks!



OC the PS3's PSU? Don't think thats possible, consoles are limited, if you did manage to OC something it would probably brick it self.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Dec 26, 2008)

Ahhh damn that sucks.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 26, 2008)

OC a ps3 ??  

it would be sooo damn cool if someone comes up with a way to do it


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Dec 26, 2008)

Look when you play GTA IV, sometimes it gets a little jumpy! if you could overclock it you might not get that sluggish performance!
That would be awsome!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 26, 2008)

possibly a volt mod, but i don't know where you would begin to look to do that.


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 26, 2008)

maybe ps4 will come with OCing abilities if the japanese are crazy enough to implement it


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Dec 26, 2008)

That would be amazing!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2008)

techjunkie said:


> maybe ps4 will come with OCing abilities if the japanese have crazy enough to implement it





 that would be sweet. overclock your gaming console...


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 26, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that would be sweet. overclock your gaming console...



The Sega Dreamcast could be overclocked but it required some pretty heavy hardware modding. You needed to replace the cpu multiplier on the motherboard with a higher one.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> The Sega Dreamcast could be overclocked but it required some pretty heavy hardware modding. You needed to replace the cpu multiplier on the motherboard with a higher one.



the NES and Xbox (non 360) and PS1 also can be overclocked with hardware mods.

I have looked all over and can't find anything about overclocking the PS3 other then it CAN'T be done


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 26, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the NES and Xbox (non 360) and PS1 also can be overclocked with hardware mods.
> 
> I have looked all over and can't find anything about overclocking the PS3 other then it CAN'T be done



99% sure that xbox 1 cannot be overclocked. You can upgrade the cpu but if it is possible to overclock the stock one please show me some evidence.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 26, 2008)

Replace teh crystal with a higher frequency one. however if the audio timing is based off the same clock you could be screwed.


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 26, 2008)

well aren't we all excited about console overclocking ?


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 26, 2008)

techjunkie said:


> well aren't we all excited about console overclocking ?



People here would OC a toaster if it was possible.


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 26, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> People here would OC a toaster if it was possible.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Dec 26, 2008)

true!! I would.


----------



## Exavier (Dec 26, 2008)

like said it's all in the crystal freqs but also like said mostly audio gets run through also..not a good idea
if you can verify somehow it's not, go for it and see with a modified firmware..lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't think OCing it would help the FPS, they are vsync'd to 30fps I believe.


----------



## Monkeywoman (Dec 26, 2008)

i got those jumps too in GTAIV and in Assassins Creed. i had decided to upgrade my HD just for more space; but it also helped in performance. GTA and Creed don't lag anymore. heres the HD i got from NCIX...and i'm not the only one the has seen improvement. http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=33669&vpn=WD3200BEKT&manufacture=Western Digital WD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Replace teh crystal with a higher frequency one. however if the audio timing is based off the same clock you could be screwed.



that is how the Xbox 1 was overclocked


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> 99% sure that xbox 1 cannot be overclocked. You can upgrade the cpu but if it is possible to overclock the stock one please show me some evidence.



take a look here 
http://www.vanshardware.com/articles/2001/november/011116_Xbox/011116_Xbox.htm

and it looks like they were onto something here 
http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?act=ST&f=38&t=599174


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Dec 27, 2008)

Monkeywoman said:


> i got those jumps too in GTAIV and in Assassins Creed. i had decided to upgrade my HD just for more space; but it also helped in performance. GTA and Creed don't lag anymore. heres the HD i got from NCIX...and i'm not the only one the has seen improvement. http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=33669&vpn=WD3200BEKT&manufacture=Western Digital WD



Are you telling me getting the hard drive actually increases performance and makes GTA IV not lag anymore????? seriously???


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 27, 2008)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Are you telling me getting the hard drive actually increases performance and makes GTA IV not lag anymore????? seriously???



Yea probably because of higher read/write speeds.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 27, 2008)

Its more likely that video card, most people cant even run it, so a 8800 GTS 640MB really isn't helping(still beats my card tho). I would expect the faster HD to just improve load time.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Dec 27, 2008)

That would be nice, what about?
PS3 500gb HDD Hard Drive

http://cgi.ebay.ie/NEW-PS3-500gb-HD...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318

I plan on buying it for the PS3. What about the write speeds? is it good enough?

CDdude55! I am talking about the PS3!! note from the name of the topic


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 27, 2008)

Water Cooled consoles, hell yeah.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Dec 27, 2008)

How great would that be!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

there is a kit for watercooling a 360 http://gear.ign.com/articles/714/714899p1.html


----------



## Totally Unr3al (Dec 27, 2008)

Just buy a PC then you can play all the games you want, or at least a 360.


----------



## Binge (Dec 27, 2008)

I use my ps3 to play ps2 games and watch movies.  I hate console games right now.  Overclocking would be fun though


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, all it would take would be a firmware revision.  It's been done with the PSP.  It would be a nice option if they offered a revision and perhaps a few fan cooling states.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

here you can see the kit to water cool the 360. 
http://www.xoxide.com/koolance-kit-xb360bk-sys.html


from what i have found the PS3 can't be overclocked and if it could it wouldn't make much of a difference


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 27, 2008)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> That would be nice, what about?
> PS3 500gb HDD Hard Drive
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/NEW-PS3-500gb-HD...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318
> ...



LOL, i actually forgot about the topic for a second.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Dec 27, 2008)

Totally Unr3al said:


> Just buy a PC then you can play all the games you want, or at least a 360.



I see no difference between a PS3 and Xbox 360! what do you mean by that comment?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Totally Unr3al said:


> Just buy a PC then you can play all the games you want, or at least a 360.



Yeah I gotta ask why also. Anyone I know with a 360 went out and picked up a PS3 after realizing HD movies got phased out. Not to mention free online.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 27, 2008)

I actually sold my PS3 a while back and have a Xbox 360 and a Wii(and PC). I don't regret it, playing L4D and Fallout 3 with pleasure. Cant see a difference in graphics and still playing SSBB on Wii.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Dec 27, 2008)

A friend of mine laughed at me when I bought the PS3 and he has the Xbox 360..once he came over and checked it out he ended up buying the PS3 the next day and now the Xbox 360 is collecting dust! Blu-ray movies are great with the PS3!! I love it!! I love Metal Gear Solid 4 and would never give up my PS3 for anything else!! I rather try enhance it a bit if I can


----------



## Totally Unr3al (Dec 27, 2008)

What i mean by that is at least a 360 can play GTA without locking up.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Dec 27, 2008)

Totally Unr3al said:


> What i mean by that is at least a 360 can play GTA without locking up.



lmao, my rig plays GTA IV for 12 hours straight, it would be longer but the gamer wanted to go to bed.


----------



## Totally Unr3al (Dec 27, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> lmao, my rig plays GTA IV for 12 hours straight, it would be longer but the gamer wanted to go to bed.



Yeah! PC FTW, Also Xbox.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Dec 27, 2008)

heh you sound like an Xbox fan!! but being an xbox fan you probably dish out PS3 completely!! For me! personally the PS3 is my kind of console! has the games I want to play and free online. I laughed when I heard you need to pay to go online for xbox!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 27, 2008)

You may have to pay for 360's online, but is some of the best so its worth it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 27, 2008)

I agree Xbox Live is way better than PSN. I play SOCOM with my dad on PS3 and their online is terrible. I prefer PC tho. We always use a Bluray player in our HTPC because its better than playing them on the PS3.


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 27, 2008)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Simple question, can you overclock the PSU? if so..how? and what would I need???
> Thanks!




Ummm...overclock the power supply?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Dec 27, 2008)

ahem! how?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Dec 27, 2008)

how about overclocking a cellphone? I wanted to OC my N70 if it's possible


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Look when you play GTA IV, sometimes it gets a little jumpy! if you could overclock it you might not get that sluggish performance!
> That would be awsome!



The problem isn't the clock speeds, it is the lack of RAM and FrameBuffer(VRAM).



Irish_PXzyan said:


> That would be nice, what about?
> PS3 500gb HDD Hard Drive
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/NEW-PS3-500gb-HD...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318
> ...



Please don't waste your money on that.  It is nothing more than a standard USB External Hard Drive with a PS3 sticker slapped on the side of it.  Using an external hard drve like that is very limitting on the PS3, you can not store anything you have downloaded off the PSN.  Essentially, it can only be used to store media files on.

Your best option would be to buy a standard SATA laptop hard drive, and replace your internal drive in the PS3.  Something like this.


----------



## Wozzer (Dec 27, 2008)

Its possible. I've heard of it being done on the offical PS3 forums, whether its true or not, im not sure.

However - It makes no diffrence. The game is set to its performance, by overclocking the PS3 - It makes no diffrence. It'll stay at that performace level.


----------



## Monkeywoman (Dec 27, 2008)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> That would be nice, what about?
> PS3 500gb HDD Hard Drive
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/NEW-PS3-500gb-HD...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318
> ...



what u want to look at is RPM and cache. the HD i got is 7200RPM vs the 5400 of the stock one and a cache of 16mb instead of 8mb. the add-on you linked is sketchy. there is no information on HD specs and is also an external unit for storage=no performance increases. 

in your present situation, get the Scorpio drive; well worth the money. http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=33669&vpn=WD3200BEKT&manufacture=Western Digital WD


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 27, 2008)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> ahem! how?



AMD HD 3300 + HD 4550 > GeForce 7800 when it comes to rendering HD. Plus you get true HD on PC, pretty sure the PS3 upscales everything.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Its possible. I've heard of it being done on the offical PS3 forums, whether its true or not, im not sure.
> 
> However - It makes no diffrence. The game is set to its performance, by overclocking the PS3 - It makes no diffrence. It'll stay at that performace level.



Not true, the performance is capped, however games often dip below that cap, especially in GTA:IV.  There is definitely room for improvement in performance on the PS3, even with the framerate cap.



Totally Unr3al said:


> What i mean by that is at least a 360 can play GTA without locking up.



The locking up issues on the PS3 also existed on the Xbox360, it was worse on the PS3 though.  The only difference is that Sony acknowledge the freezing issue, and worked with Rockstar to issue a work around  withing a few days of the games release, and a patch in about 2 weeks.  Microsoft on the other hand, denied that there was a problem on the 360, and refused to work with Rockstar to fix the issue, and hence it took longer to for Rockstar to fix the problem on the 360.  Either way, both consoles had patches released within about a month of the games release, and don't suffer from lock-ups at all.  I actually never experience the problem on either consoles, and I own both and own GTA:IV on both.



ShadowFold said:


> AMD HD 3300 + HD 4550 > GeForce 7800 when it comes to rendering HD. Plus you get true HD on PC, pretty sure the PS3 upscales everything.



The PS3 only upscales games, as does the 360 actually.  Most games are rendered at 720p, then upscaled to 1080p.

When it comes to Blu-Ray movies, there is no rendering going on, only decoding.  In the PS3 and Stand-Alone Blu-Ray players, the decoding off the disc is being performed by a hardware decoder designed with only decoding in mind, essentially no decoding is done by either the GPU or the CPU. This is why Stand-Alone players do not need powerful GPUs or CPUs.  PCs are different, they obvously do not have a hardware decoder, everything is done via software, which needs a lot of processing power to do when it comes to Blu-Ray decoding.  This is where hardware acceleration comes into play on the PC.  The GPU processing power is used to decode on a PC.  On the PS3, the GPU goes essentially unused when play Blu-Ray movies.

As for upscaling, there is no upscaling with Blu-Ray movies on the PS3, again it only upscales games.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Dec 28, 2008)

I suppose I better off getting an internal HDD for the PS3 to see an actual performance gain?

I best keep that in mind!


----------

